# LETS START  A LANPARTY!!!!



## [flAsh] (Oct 3, 2004)

I think almost all of us have descent machines to play quake 3 with FPS above 40 in 640*480 resolution. SO lets START A QUAKE CON  8) . What do u ppl say???


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Oct 3, 2004)

Shure nice idea where do we meet (i cannot play online as i have a dial up ) do we get our own machines or you arrange them centrally what are the stakes we play for? Man i cannot wait for this.


----------



## djmykey (Oct 3, 2004)

ya flash it sounds flashy i had proposed for the team digit Vs digiters match but it was disposed i hope atleast this materializes..


----------



## alib_i (Oct 3, 2004)

college firewall buhuuu


----------



## freshseasons (Oct 3, 2004)

lease please please please arrange a LAN PArty ...this poorer Gamer want's nothing....Cheezzz theres one thing that no money can buy in this world..a Lanparty .if only i could ever demand.......ok ok ok ...Tell me how to proceed...i am connected to Lan locally and have broadband ( india Broadband   ) Net connection...can we play besides stupid kawabonka............


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 4, 2004)

yeah i remember there was s imilar thread but nothing came frm it....i obviously cany join u guys on LAN....but i would like 2 play online....we r gonna have our very own LAN party in the university dorm here....


----------



## djmykey (Oct 4, 2004)

Ya that was made by me btw i am on dialup what r my chances of joining........


----------



## [flAsh] (Oct 4, 2004)

best thing about lanparty is that almost all digit forum users can take part and enjoy themselves. the only problem is lan. I have heard that in foreign countries lanparties are organised either by 3D chipset makers like ATi or nVidia ,or by Game developers , or by gamin console devlopers. but why they treat our country like this.??? our country is bettter than many others and has a lot hidden talent. we all r decent quakers. aren't we??? no cable internet or broadband connections at cheap rate shitt.!!!! they souldn't treat our country differently. they are humilating us!! aren't they???
When r u ppl goin 2 be available on LAN???


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 5, 2004)

dilaup means no LAN 4 u dj....but u could try playin over the internet ...but b ready 4 real big ping times-u will b fragged b4 u know it....and every1 can have their own LAN parties no need 4 nvidia or ati 2 sponsor it...get a nice, big place, connect the systems and fire 'em up!!!! i can join frm here over the internet, not over the LAN....but i guess i will get good pings coz i have a fast net connection.....decide on times on lets frag!!!!


----------



## ice (Oct 5, 2004)

CS please, or CZ.. Ive not touched q3 in like years, will be rusty there.

Guess i need 2 start practicing, Oh btw, One of us who has broadband and a live ip can prolly host  a q3 server and we join that?

Carrying our machines with us would be a big task.


----------



## techno_funky (Oct 5, 2004)

i would be in but somebody will have to lend me a Quake 3 copy 
had one but cd broke


----------



## blade_runner (Oct 5, 2004)

I m up for it, only thing is i will update q3 with the latest patch.


----------



## theraven (Oct 5, 2004)

damn this sounds good
ill have to start brushin up on q3 again

blade the last patch i knew off was the 1.32 pactch
and it lets u run the game without the cd ... damn .. the company gave us a no cd crack 
im gonna have to check my copy too .. .hmm


----------



## [flAsh] (Oct 5, 2004)

quake 3 is damn cheaper than any game but it may happen that vendors may underground it 2 promote other games like doom 3 etc. if u buy original.
Pirated is jst Rs.50 only but u need a valid CD key 4 playing it on LAN Party. U can get these at any crack site but possibility is it wont work


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 5, 2004)

i could host the game but u guys would have very high pings coz im in new york...so it has 2 b upto 2 guys living in India 2 host the game...i will join in....


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Oct 5, 2004)

LAN or no LAN lets have a party anyway.


----------



## [flAsh] (Oct 5, 2004)

how man????
what sort of party without lan??
lets collect at a place like Ndelhi and book a concert hall. ofcourse cost will be beared by all collectivelly. what do u ppl say???


----------



## freshseasons (Oct 5, 2004)

hell here we are diverted again..comeone get serious...Spammer please stop for once....This is life and Death...
  To the one who started this Thread in the first place...Tell me what do u intend...need some help ???


----------



## AlphaOmega (Oct 7, 2004)

I donâ€™t think that any one realizes that collecting at one place to hold a LAN party of any significance (especially in a metro) will be a great way to invite a police/nascom raid. Are you all suicidal? How many of us have legal copies of games? Forget games, how many have legal copies of windows on their systems?

You want to (LAN) party? Lug your PC to a friendâ€™s house and play. Unfortunately I have a grand total of 1 (one, uno, ek, un, moja, elif) friend who is interested in gaming, so we LAN more and â€˜partyâ€™ less.

Also, Quake 3? YAWN!!!! UT2004 is the way to multiplay.

Remember, it sucks to be a dial-up user with only 1 gaming friend.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 7, 2004)

hey freshseasons....who were u referring 2 when u said spammer???? matter of life and death???? whoa!!! im serious as hell abt this....but u guys apparently arent...c, collecting at some place and booking the place is gonna cost money...y would u do that???? dila up users will have a hard time frm home...i said i could host it coz i have a fast computer and a fast connection....but the issue of ping rates.....if u have 2, get 2gether in a friend's house who can spare a lot of space....btw, i f u hook up systems on a LAN, ppl who r not in the room will not b able 2 play...so have individual LAN parties in diiferent areas....


----------



## [flAsh] (Oct 7, 2004)

BTW alpha it may b u who is not interested but u can't count others. moreover we r not goi 2 collect in thousands. again delhi is a very big metro and ppl (police and nasscom) hav lots of other works 2 finish. I hope u understand. legal or illegal, its nothin just get a working key and its all legal


----------



## imgame (Oct 7, 2004)

i could have host the game but i am a behind firewall .....but we do have a huge lan and play a lot of quake...............i would be interested to know some  way from which i can play it with u guys ....


----------



## [flAsh] (Oct 7, 2004)

imgame wud u tell ur location?? r u in NDelhi


----------



## AlphaOmega (Oct 8, 2004)

[flAsh said:
			
		

> ]BTW alpha it may b u who is not interested but u can't count others.



Where did you get the idea that I am not interested in a LAN party? I would love to be in a large LAN party. Any gamer would.



			
				[flAsh said:
			
		

> ]
> moreover we r not goi 2 collect in thousands. again delhi is a very big metro and ppl (police and nasscom) hav lots of other works 2 finish. I hope u understand. legal or illegal, its nothin just get a working key and its all legal



Well I thought someone mentioned a LAN party in the lines of QuakeCon. Thatâ€™s in thousands.....


----------



## [flAsh] (Oct 8, 2004)

how many ppl do actually play games like quake 3 in higher levels???
most ppl play it as Novice try the last skill mode n jst c the difference. and alpha if u r interested in a LanParty  U R WELCOME!!!


----------



## infohardik (Oct 8, 2004)

*Reliance Web World*

To al u ppl out there havent u heard of Reliance Web World Has cyber cafe and it also provides Online Gaming Zone.
Ppl check out ur local Reliance Web World, not all web world have started but many of them have already.
Enjoy


----------



## icecoolz (Oct 8, 2004)

wooah!....infodhardik.... dude u need to make ur smaller!! its occupying half the page...and read the rules about avatars please.!! Raaaboo!!!!


----------



## freshseasons (Oct 8, 2004)

Hey nice Avaatar that ..infohardik ....Man you are killing my eyes ....and Screen...Well you will be blessed with a good avaatar soon...
   And * Nemesis * Cool down man!!!!!!   Chill....you are the last person i had call a spammer...a spammer is someone who spams to get Digitized Spammer in front of his Nick...but why will a person Spam when he Already got that nick    .. He is already reached the heaven...
   Well i know not many of us have all the legal version of games but seriously how many of us do visit www.kawabonka.com . Please playonline games there and one will know what addiction is...


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 9, 2004)

infohardik....cut down on the size of that avatar....man read the rules....and freshseasons, i was just wondering whom u were referring 2....i had tried kawabonka but it never worked out 4 me....maybe i wasnt using it properly...who knows...we had a UT2004 LAN party yday...3 of us played UT on the college LAN...i know its not a lot but a couple of others had 2 go somewhere and could not join us.....we will have another 1 soon.....


----------



## [flAsh] (Oct 9, 2004)

we al know bout rel. web world. but its 2 costly and hey u!!! make ur avatar smaller. moreover at lanparty one can play the favourate games basically its quake3 or UT2K4. I think nemesis likes UT2K4 a lot.
tell me how many ppl r exactly interested in havin a lanparty at delhi???


----------



## infohardik (Oct 9, 2004)

*Sorry*

Every one sorry for the Avatar. I loded a wrong .jpg. and to the main topic I dont know what Reliance Web World is charging?? but its speed might be just great & u ll not have to complain abt. corporates not hosting or funding Gaming Zones.

Click Online.*

Bullish On Life. *
*us.f2.yahoofs.com/bc/4119e2eb_590c/bc/Mail+Attachments/bullishsmall.jpg?bfx.9ZBBM8fOPnzE


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 10, 2004)

i like all FPSes....but we play games based on the majority...and we all have the UT2004 demo installed....i wanted 2 play quake3 but no 1 else wanted 2 do that...so had 2 play UT...not that it is a bad game...i love instagib ctf....


----------



## [flAsh] (Oct 10, 2004)

UT is a equally good game so ther's no question of dissapointment 2 miss quake3. anyways lanparty seems 2 be picking up nemesis


----------

